# Mini late models at Lake Blalock speedway in SC



## N2RACN of SC (Dec 17, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK folks, here it is! All the info you need!

Mini Late Models
Presented By Double Deuce Decals
In conjunction with The GREAT ESCAPE SPEEDWAY
Lake Blalock Speedway presents
Fall Brawl 2009
NOV 21ST 2009
Day race, track will be open at 2:30 
Special purse and entry fee($10.00)

Possible Purse as follows:
1)$100 2)$50 3)$20 4)$15 5)$10 6)$8
Purse will be guaranteed with a 30 car field! 
Track will open for practice at 2:30
First Qualifier rolls off at 3:30
Wo O format will be used
F,E,D,C,B qualifiers will be 3 minutes 
Main Event will be 8 minutes long!

Please visit WWW.TRACKFORUMS.COM
RADIO CONTROL RACERS thread
For more details or
Call Mike Willard @ 864-804-9899


----------

